# Task scheduler



## Lord Impaler (Oct 26, 2002)

I am running windows server 2008 R2 standard. 

When I create a task for a batch file everything seems to be fine, except that I cannot check the "Run whether user is logged on or not" option, without getting an error. The error seems to be due to Network access: Do not allow storage of credentials or .NET Passports for network authentication. So I went into my GPO and found that it was in fact enabled. My problem is the option to disable it is greyed out. Am I missing something??


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It is probably enabled at the domain level not a lower OU.


----------



## Lord Impaler (Oct 26, 2002)

Is there a work around to schedule the task without mucking up the domain policies?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Only apply the group policy to a specific OU to test it out at first. I am not sure why it would be greyed out unless it is disabled at a higher level and then at the lower level OU you can check enforced.


----------

